# Guaranteed Connection - Definition?



## wisEBfan (Apr 4, 2010)

I was on the California Zephyr #6 on Weds 3/30/2010 that arrived so late into Chicago (approx 10:30 PM). Amtrak customer service representatives boarded the train in Burlington, IA to deal with passengers who had missed their evening connections with other trains out of Chicago. I, along with dozens of other passengers, received green expediture slips for $23 to cover cab fare, and vouchers for the Embassy Suites Hotel about 12 blocks from the station. It was a nice place, with a great breakfast buffet the next morning. After which, I finished by trip, which was on the Hiawatha Service #341 up to Milwaukee. So I have no complaints.  But I was curious about the exact definition of a "guaranteed connection." Is it smply that my connection out of Chicago at 8:05 PM on train #341 was part of the *same multi-city reservation*? Does that fact that I was in a sleeper have anything to do with it?

(Note: I was initially a bit concerned when the SCA told me my connection on the Hiawatha Service north to Milwaukee that evening was not a "guaranteed connection," but I decided to check with the customer service representatives in the Dining car anyway. The one I spoke with simply asked to see my northbound ticket, and without any comment or questions reached for the pile of hotel vouchers and filled it out. A good lesson for us all on this one--if you have any questions about anything, or something doesn't seem right, always ask/double-check.)


----------



## AlanB (Apr 4, 2010)

There really isn't one hard and fast definition. But generally, as long as there is at least 1 hour between arriving and departing trains, and you've either linked or booked the two sections in one reservation, then you have a guaranteed connection. On the NEC, it's an hour and a half between connections.

But there are exceptions to the above rules, both in terms of connections that aren't guaranteed even though they meet the above conditions and connections that don't meet the rules but are considered guaranteed.


----------



## jmbgeg (Apr 4, 2010)

wisEBfan said:


> I was on the California Zephyr #6 on Weds 3/30/2010 that arrived so late into Chicago (approx 10:30 PM). Amtrak customer service representatives boarded the train in Burlington, IA to deal with passengers who had missed their evening connections with other trains out of Chicago. I, along with dozens of other passengers, received green expediture slips for $23 to cover cab fare, and vouchers for the Embassy Suites Hotel about 12 blocks from the station. It was a nice place, with a great breakfast buffet the next morning. After which, I finished by trip, which was on the Hiawatha Service #341 up to Milwaukee. So I have no complaints.  But I was curious about the exact definition of a "guaranteed connection." Is it smply that my connection out of Chicago at 8:05 PM on train #341 was part of the *same multi-city reservation*? Does that fact that I was in a sleeper have anything to do with it?
> (Note: I was initially a bit concerned when the SCA told me my connection on the Hiawatha Service north to Milwaukee that evening was not a "guaranteed connection," but I decided to check with the customer service representatives in the Dining car anyway. The one I spoke with simply asked to see my northbound ticket, and without any comment or questions reached for the pile of hotel vouchers and filled it out. A good lesson for us all on this one--if you have any questions about anything, or something doesn't seem right, always ask/double-check.)


I agree; always ask when you book.


----------



## Cristobal (Apr 4, 2010)

Along these same lines, I was wondering what the criteria is that Arrow uses for multi-city reservations? It looks to me like at least 40 min is required between (regional) trains to make a multi-city reservation. I was trying to put together a points run on the CC with a 35 min layover in DAV and Arrow gives me an error message. But a 45 min layover in SUI is no problem. Also, I've noticed that the (non-reserved) tix that I've gotten in past multi-city trips on the CC have only departure and arrival stations listed and no train number. It seems to me that through Arrow I could book the DAV trip using the later train(s) but actually use the tix on the trains that I want (if all are on-time). Is that true?


----------



## Tony (Apr 5, 2010)

There is also the issue of what Amtrak does, if you do miss a connection.

I believe all one gets is a "best effort" to get you on the next train. However, it doesn't always mean the very next train. Amtrak will not "bump" already ticketed passengers to make room for you. While that is not usually an issue for coach, it might be for sleepers when sleepers are all fully booked on all relevant trains for the next few days.

Right Alan?


----------



## sunchaser (Apr 5, 2010)

According to amtrak.com, this is the policy-

Connecting Trains

Amtrak does not normally guarantee connections of less than 60 minutes (90 minutes between arriving long-distance trains and local trains in the Northeast Corridor). Please call Amtrak 1-800-USA-RAIL (1-800-872-7245) or your travel agent if your planned itinerary includes a shorter connection. A guaranteed connection does not ensure that such a connection will always be made. In the case of a missed guaranteed connection, Amtrak will provide alternate transportation on Amtrak, another carrier, or overnight hotel accommodations, at Amtrak's discretion.

Late Trains

Unfortunately, the train you're waiting to board may arrive at your station behind schedule. In such cases, the amount of time the train remains in the station may be less than what is shown in the timetable. Be aware of such contingencies and plan accordingly.

The link is  here.

Now, whether they follow this policy is another question. I know several here have said they do.


----------



## RRrich (Apr 5, 2010)

I was on the EB with a guaranteed connectioin in CHI to the LS to STL.

The EB was quite late and arrived after the last train to STL left so Amtrak put me up for the night and gave me a ticket on my choice of train to STL (next train left too early in the morning for my sleepy-head tastes  )

I feel that Amtrak caused the delay and took good care of me so _No harm, no foul_


----------



## IHC (Apr 5, 2010)

Cristobal said:


> Along these same lines, I was wondering what the criteria is that Arrow uses for multi-city reservations? It looks to me like at least 40 min is required between (regional) trains to make a multi-city reservation. I was trying to put together a points run on the CC with a 35 min layover in DAV and Arrow gives me an error message. But a 45 min layover in SUI is no problem. Also, I've noticed that the (non-reserved) tix that I've gotten in past multi-city trips on the CC have only departure and arrival stations listed and no train number. It seems to me that through Arrow I could book the DAV trip using the later train(s) but actually use the tix on the trains that I want (if all are on-time). Is that true?



Yes, you can buy a ticket for any departure of the day on the Capitol Corridor, and use the ticket on an earlier train if you like. You can't however, buy a ticket for a future date and use it earlier than that date. Tickets however, are good for one year.


----------

